# Trestle Table top to Feet dimensions



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I've finished gluing up the top of our new kitchen table and it's time to build the trestle base.

The table top is 38" wide, and I was planning on making the base 30" wide. My concern is that the table might be too "tippy" with 4" of tabletop overhanging the trestle base. What width should I make the base of the trestle to be safe?










Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cburdick1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've finished gluing up the top of our new kitchen table and it's time to build the trestle base.
> 
> ...


IMO, 30" would be more than adequate. I usually figure about 2/3.








 







.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would think the same width of the top of the trestle should be safe. I'm no expert, just a hobbyist, but that's my opinion, fwiw. 30 should be fine.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 3

g


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

You could go as far as 1/4th the width inset on both sides. 3/4 of the table will counter the 1/4 of overhang. I prefer 1/5th the width as inset as a less visually scary but still attractive overhang. At 1/5 you'll have 4/5ths of the table countering the overhang. 38/5 = 7.6". Draw it up and have a look. Be brave. If no one will be sitting on the table you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

My purchased trestle table has a top width of 40" and a 29" spread on the leg base. The table has been distressed by our dog's toe nails, and when we were dry walling the ceiling above it, I just covered it with rosen paper and walked all over it. Never felt like it was going to tip over.

Hope this helps.

Jon


----------

